# Call Of Duty 4 : Crashes on startup with error.



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

When i launch Call Of Duty 4 i get this come up in the console:

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 800 x 600 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 2x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx
Loading fastfile ui
Loading fastfile common
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Setting initial state...
ERROR: image 'images/[email protected]' is truncated


Couldn't load image '[email protected]'

I have windows vista ultimate 32 bit, all driver are up to date, bios are up to date, latest directx and .netframework installed, all windows updates are done, and i meet the requirements.

System Specs:

Intel Penitum D (2 x 3.0 ghz)
3Gb DDr2 Ram
Nvida Geforce 8500gt super +1gb
Directx10
Pixel Shader 4.0
Windows Vista 32 Bit.

Please help, ive tried re-installing and updating. if its jsut the [email protected] i need could someone please upload. If not please reply, Thanks.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

The error msg is very clear. You have a corrupted file *[email protected]*, try removing the game then reinstalling. But the file may be corrupt on the DVD, so reinstalling MAY not work :4-dontkno

But it really worries me that the filename has the "@" character. That is NOT normal. It reads like an email address not a filename.

Try CoD4 Tech Support.

Also, I Googled the filename, you are NOT the only one with this problem.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Is this an original copy?


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

no its a back up copy, the original is snapped, all ive got left is the case.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

As we cannot be sure that a backup copy is legal I'm afraid we cannot give further assistance.


----------

